# Moving To Toronto!



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello everyone. I plan on moving to Canada to work in the Commercial Banking/PE segment of financial services. I am currently in Chicago. I have a quick question for all the experienced expats over here...

- How would one base an "ask" for a salary in Canada. For example, if a person makes say $100K in the US, the "ask" wouldnt be (in my opinon) simply the result of the current exchange rate, would it?As I hear, the taxes in Canada are higher and cost of living as well. One way to look at it would be the "average" for ones position using SalaryExpert etc but I am not finding any good benchmarks using that site. Any suggestions?

- Another question is, what is the best way to job search?Would it be while based in the US or after arriving in Canada?

Appreciate all of your help in advance.

Cheers.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum!

I always hate it when they ask you for what salary you're looking for. I much prefer the "make me an offer and I'll consider it" approach.  There is also the nature of the job. Getting paid a bit less for a job that is much less stressful is something to consider.

Don't focus too much on the higher taxes side of things. Where there are higher taxes, you often find that they cover services you would have had to purchase on your own in the US (health insurance being the big one). You need to price yourself competitively in the market - and for that it really helps to have a buddy in the area to clue you in on salaries in your field. Otherwise, translate your current salary and suggest that (plus a small bump, if you like) but state that you're flexible given the specific terms of the job.

As far as looking for a job in Canada, you can certainly start the process from the US, but it is important to state that you will be available (implied: on your own dime) for interviews. If you're prepared to fund your own move, mentioning that can help convince a hesitant employer, but some employers will offer assistance with relocation (only AFTER you've accepted the job).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

That makes sense. Thanks Bev. 

One last question. I plan on bringing my car and a truck load of stuff with me. Is there a link that tells me how this all pans out on the border i.e. what all they want for the car (insurance, registration, driving record) and for my items. How much tax is levied on it?(Still deciding if it makes sense to sell the car and some other belongings before I move but need to do the cost benefit analysis). 

I couldnt find it on the CIC site but Im sure I am not looking in the right spot.

Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Afraid I'm not up on the Canadian regs specifically - but generally you'll find that you're allowed to bring in your "personal possessions" without tax or customs as long as you're entering the country on a valid residence visa.

Having all your stuff packed into your car may slow you down a bit at the border. I'd suggest that, unless you get other advice to the contrary, you should make an inventory listing of everything you're bringing with you, approximate value, and an estimate of when you bought it. At least that way, they can scan the listing rather than unpacking the car. Items less than a year old may draw some form of tax or customs charge. 

For the car, you should only need the normal registration document for the border crossing. Once you get there, you'll have to negotiate the change in registration pretty much like if you were moving within the States: registration, insurance, drivers license. (Car stuff is probably handled at the provincial level - check the websites for the province you're aiming for.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## madmuffy (Dec 5, 2008)

Newbie_Can_USA said:


> That makes sense. Thanks Bev.
> 
> One last question. I plan on bringing my car and a truck load of stuff with me. Is there a link that tells me how this all pans out on the border i.e. what all they want for the car (insurance, registration, driving record) and for my items. How much tax is levied on it?(Still deciding if it makes sense to sell the car and some other belongings before I move but need to do the cost benefit analysis).
> 
> ...


Try this site...

Bienvenue à Service Canada | Welcome to Service Canada


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks. I have checked that site. Id recommend, after much researching the following site...more specific to my question..

worldwideweb *dot* riv *dot* ca


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi Newbie,

I'm from Australia and am looking into similar employment.

If you don't mind me asking (and private message may be more appropriate), but what is your forte... straight relationship management or speciality areas such as trade, equipment finance, treasury etc

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

phat-dave said:


> Hi Newbie,
> 
> I'm from Australia and am looking into similar employment.
> 
> ...


Hey Dave,

I have had a bit of a diverse finance background but most of it is in Credit Risk Underwriting and Portfolio Management/Commercial Lending. However, I am open to new areas except Accounting/Controllership roles which are more back ended. 

What about you?Hows the job search?

Would be great to exchange notes.

Cheers.


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

Mine hasn't been that diverse unfortunately, only been in the game for ten years, initially working for one of our domestic banks in their automotive finance area, spent five years here (started in collections, supervisor of disposals then analyst for floorplans etc), move to another one of banks working in equipment finance - solely commercial paper, spent 2 years as an analyst there before moving into a relationship managers role which I've now been in for the past three years.

I've been looking to move to Vancouver but the job market is fairly limited compared to say Toronto when it comes to the finance industry. I've applied for a couple of roles but haven't heard anything. I'm assuming being still overseas they aren't interested as they've probably been inundated by locals that've been made redundant and they can interview immediately etc.

I already possess my work permits and what not so it's not as if I'm seeking sponsorship. We intend on arriving in October '09, hopefully our industry picks up too.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Not that much older or more experienced here either. I have about 9 years of financial experience.....yes, Toronto does seem to be the financial capital of Canada (pardon me if I offend anyone by saying this)...

I am having the same issues by just being across the border....I have heard from some friends in Toronto that if you are there, chances are much higher since jobs come and go by the day....just got to be in the right place at the right time I guess..

Have you tried recruiters?Robert Half and Collins Recruitment I have heard are two of the leading ones for financial services....might make sense to do that.

So from what I understand, you dont have Permanent Residency but work permits?I hope if one has Permanent Residency, one can work without any required approvals or with no need for work permits...I have assumed this is the case.

Cheers.


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

I forwarded my resume to Collins as they had an Account Manager's role in Equipment Finance for one of their clients and I wanted their feed back. They basically said my skill set and experience was exceptional however without the completion of my degree, I'll find it difficult to acquire a management position in Canada.

I'm half way through my studies (I do them of a night time after work).

Was a bit disappointing to hear that.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, you still have some time so I am sure before you move or right after you move, you would have networked and contacted enough recruiters and companies that getting in wouldnt be as hard. 

I would keep at it Dave and not give up.....thats exactly what I am doing and considering the state of the financial services job market, Id add a few more months and a bit more effort into it.

To make it easier, I have added automated job listings to be sent to me from various banks, job sites etc. so my email goes crazy at 3 AM in the mornings when the listings pop in....so all I do between breakfast and work is scan the listings to see if anything interests me...thats an easier way to keep track of this stuff based on my experience instead of visiting the job sites etc everyday.

Good Luck with your studies and your current job.

Cheers.


----------

